# Working or show?



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Is your cockerpoo from a working or show cocker spainel?

I am reading conflicting things about which is best.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy is a from a Show Cocker but that played not factor in my choice as I got her at 5 months old. I was however leaning towards a show cocker mum as I felt that this would give me the type of coat I had hoped for. Overall Daisy has a really laid back personality but lots of energy on walks. There are lot of people with Jukee Doodle pups on here that have a working Cocker Mum that would not describe their dogs as wired and maybe similar to Daisy.

Saying all that, having looked at lots of pictures and heard about many peoples dogs I don't think it makes any difference. But this is just my opinion. 

The most important thing is to find a few breeders that ticks all your boxes with breeding for health and temperament and then after visiting them consider the look of the Cockapoos they produce and the your feelings on the parent dogs. 

There is no guarantee with a crossbreed what they will look like or what their coat will be like. But they will be lovely regardless!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller is show and has a similar look to Daisy, I wouldn't say either type is better than the other, they are all brilliant dogs. There were around 30 cockapoos of every mix at the meet last sun and they all got on so well. As Sarah pointed out finding the right breeder is most important. good luck in your search


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is a working cocker mix. I can't say if he's too different....he's just a crazy puppy!

I agree with Sarah - it's better to think about breeder and find one who will breed pups that will suit you


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think there is a difference in the texture of the coat. This is just my opinion based on what I've seen on the dogs I've met...I'm no expert! I personally believe the coat on a show mix is thicker and sometimes softer and even ore so in the case of American show versus English show. 

Just my opinion folks.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy is from a working cocker and i agree with what others have said i dont think it matters really ,i think the plus side of working cockers was that they have soft mouths and their coats are shorter and if you do alot of walking they will walk and walk, however if you dont it dosnt matter they will adjust to your life style.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

working cocker x are more active than show cocker xs and the americans are in between the two but maybe thats just my breeding lines jan


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for all of those. Harley is a show cocker x (I get him in 2 more weeks ) I had just been reading different things, some say show some saying working. But I am happy with Harley and the breeder.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a working cocker pup and a 2 year old American show ... they are quite different but both great.

Different texture coats ... I know one is a puppy but comparing her coat to Maisie's at the same age ... working cocker is more silky and american more fluffy.

Bess (working) is more lively but she is the first to settle down at home after a walk ... Maisie (American show) just stands around looking like she wants something ... takes her a while to settle. The working one, although more lively, is calmer and more confident ... American show is gentle and more nervy (but that could be just her!).

I agree with the others that the most important thing is to find a breeder you are happy with.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Woo said:


> Thanks for all of those. Harley is a show cocker x (I get him in 2 more weeks ) I had just been reading different things, some say show some saying working. But I am happy with Harley and the breeder.


That is all that matters!  I look forward to hearing all about Harley and seeing some lovely pictures! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

You can't go far wrong with a cockapoo, working or show ... Harley sounds lovely. Looking forward to seeing pics ... 2 weeks to go, you must be excited!


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Ollie is a show, he has a really curly coat but it is a lot harsher than the working cocker crosses we met at the meet... he can be very barmy and demanding at times and very very naughty but at other times is a lazy soand so.... for us it wasnt really something i had every thought about we heard about the stud dog Rupert down in Devon, his owner ran alist of buyers for those owners whose dogs he mated with (he had had health checks as had the bitches) ... we went down and she organised for us to meet an adult cockapoo and for me to sit in a confined space for an hour to see if i had an allergic reaction, having no reaction i was then setteld on having one of Ruperts offspring... she put me in touch with Lucy's owner who was brilliant and just the kind of home breeder you want and it all worked from there.....
having said all this if we get another i might well be tempted to go for working mix as i was so impressed by Julia and Stephen meeting them this weekend....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Rupert has a fab reputation!  I think he produces quite curly Cockapoos going by the others I have seen on forums. Very gorgeous! 

Daisy's coat is really soft, not coarse at all and quite wavy, except around her tail...she has a curly poodle bum!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - Billy is show and very wavy / fluffy, he is a lovely personality and can be both excitable and loving. I've met both types in adults and can't physically see much difference. Good luck with your new pup. 
X


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie is crossed with a show cocker & has a very thick fluffy coat


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Working or show*

Hi there

I have a 15mth old working & a 6mth old show. There very different, my working is like a duracell bunny she can run & run & never seems puffed out. My show is more of a sofa loafer!! She loves having fun but gets tired much
Quicker. My working is defo more poodle & my show is like a spaniel with a
Perm!!! I love them both & they both have great personalities. Enjoy your new pup, Cockapoo's are just the best!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Greenleys19 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have a 15mth old working & a 6mth old show. There very different, my working is like a duracell bunny she can run & run & never seems puffed out. My show is more of a sofa loafer!! She loves having fun but gets tired much
> Quicker. My working is defo more poodle & my show is like a spaniel with a
> Perm!!! I love them both & they both have great personalities. Enjoy your new pup, Cockapoo's are just the best!


That's interesting your working is more poodle and your show is more spaniel ... opposite way around with mine! By the way, were you at Virginia Water on Sunday?...there were so many there.


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Working or show*

Hi there, no unfortunately I couldn't make Sunday as it was my sons birthday
Party. I am hoping to either do the Bracknell 'the point' or the fee sham pond walk. So hopefully meet you there? My friend went to VW walk with her adorable puppy & said it was great! Sue


----------

